# Final Interview



## SimonM (19 Apr 2013)

Hey guys,

I'll having my interview to enroll in the infantry on Monday morning. Any tips for me ?? 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (19 Apr 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> I'll having my interview to enroll in the infantry on Monday morning. Any tips for me ??



Interview advice (merged)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.300


----------



## reganm (19 Apr 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'll having my interview to enroll in the infantry on Monday morning. Any tips for me ??
> 
> Thanks



There are many tips on this website as someone has already stated to you. I just did mine so here is what I can say.

Be prepared to be asked questions about leadership, past job experience, and character. Also be prepared to be asked questions about the Canadian Forces and why you want to be an infantry soldier. Be prepared to be ask questions about your education or any formal qualifications you have as well. You should also know your position well in terms of training and the totality of what the job entails. Be relaxed and show confidence and a genuine interest that you want to be there and that you want the job. I cannot state what questions they will ask specifically because you are told you cannot discuss what specific questions were asked at the beginning of the interview. 

If you are prepared, you will do well! 
Good Luck


----------



## SimonM (20 Apr 2013)

Is there a posibility that they give you an answer right after the interview as to wether or not you will be offered a job??


----------



## Jammer (20 Apr 2013)

No


----------



## OYR_Pilot (20 Apr 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> Is there a posibility that they give you an answer right after the interview as to wether or not you will be offered a job??



The answer they will give you right after the interview is whether or not you can be merit listed, and if you are competitive. They will also inform you that being merit listed doesn't guaranty you an offer in the future.

You can ask them if they have the next selection dates for your trades so you can know when you COULD receive a call.


----------



## SeR (20 Apr 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> Is there a posibility that they give you an answer right after the interview as to wether or not you will be offered a job??



Just to add on to the previous replies, the person who is interviewing you *does not* decide who gets what job. They will give you a score based on how well your interview went, then that will be put into your file for the selection board.


----------



## DAA (20 Apr 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> I'll having my interview to enroll in the infantry on Monday morning. Any tips for me ??



You didn't say whether this interview was for Reg Force or the Reserves?

If it's an interview for a Regular Force position my tip would be "Pick two other occupation choices to include during the interview" or it may very well be a long road you'll travel.


----------



## SimonM (20 Apr 2013)

Regular force. I have 2 other choices, but the person in charge of my file said she'd only write the first two so that i only be questioned on those.


----------



## SimonM (20 Apr 2013)

I dont allow myself to get overly confident, but i like my chances since i got a good result on the aptitudes test. Based on advice from my buds already in the Forces, i just roll with the punches.


----------



## lee465 (20 Apr 2013)

A recruiter told me that if you choose two other trades, it will be beneficial for you to NOT include trades from all three branches, the army, navy, and air force. He said it would look as if you are not sure what you trade you actually want.

I would say not to choose three trades for the sake of choosing them and hoping to have a better chance (which it does not guarantee) but choose what you are really interested in doing. It could also mean you might close a door for someone who actually wants the job, if you were to accept a job offer for a trade you are not really interested in.

Also, at the end of my interview, the interviewer added that he would recommend me for my first choice (MARS DEO) as my interview was strongest for it. So although you might not get information on where you stand on the merit list, I figure the interviewer will inform you on your standings as much as possible.


----------



## lee465 (20 Apr 2013)

Oh and due to the fact that no is actually allowed to talk about the interview in details, I suggest talking to recruiters as much as you can about it. I found an older recruiter who helped me a lot by telling me how I should prepare without actually telling me what was going to be asked.


----------



## SeR (20 Apr 2013)

lee465 said:
			
		

> A recruiter told me that if you choose two other trades, it will be beneficial for you to NOT include trades from all three branches, the army, navy, and air force. He said it would look as if you are not sure what you trade you actually want.



It sounds like that recruiter might have been a tad... misinformed. Even if that were the case and someone was to ace the interview, CFAT, and all that good stuff, do you really think they would care how diverse your choices were. I know a handful of people who had an army, navy, and an air force trade on their list, and they all got their first choice.


----------



## lee465 (20 Apr 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> It sounds like that recruiter might have been a tad... misinformed. Even if that were the case and someone was to ace the interview, CFAT, and all that good stuff, do you really think they would care how diverse your choices were. I know a handful of people who had an army, navy, and an air force trade on their list, and they all got their first choice.



Seeing as he told me I would have to go through NOAB, maybe he was a little misinformed and outdated  ;D


----------



## SimonM (20 Apr 2013)

My top 2 are infantry and combat engineer, and the third is MAT TECH. All three appeal to me, although infantry is most definatly my first option and source of motivation.


----------



## DAA (20 Apr 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> Regular force. I have 2 other choices, but the person in charge of my file said she'd only write the first two so that i only be questioned on those.



Don't know why they would recommend something like that but it's your job interview, so if you're happy with doing that, then it's your choice.

Things recruiters say that "Make you go, hmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## Chelomo (20 Apr 2013)

Maybe his third choice was closed? That's what happened to me with Intelligence Officer, it was closed so I didn't get questions on it in the interview.


----------



## DAA (20 Apr 2013)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Maybe his third choice was closed? That's what happened to me with Intelligence Officer, it was closed so I didn't get questions on it in the interview.



This is where my frustration level goes up.........

So if Int O is an occupation that you are somewhat/seriously interested in and it's on your application, but is CLOSED and your being interviewed for your other choices, then your interview should also include Int O, closed or not!  Your being interviewed because atleast one of your choices is currently OPEN for processing.

So you do your interview based on only your one or two choices and then a week/month or so later, Intelligence Officer "re-opens".  Which for some occupations does happen quite often, believe it or not.

You will never be considered for any of those spots because they were dropped from your application and you were never interviewed for them.


----------



## Chelomo (20 Apr 2013)

That kinda sucks. It would make sense to do the interview anyway since you're there anyway, now that you mention it.


----------



## SimonM (20 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Don't know why they would recommend something like that but it's your job interview, so if you're happy with doing that, then it's your choice.
> 
> Things recruiters say that "Make you go, hmmmmmmmmmm"



She asked me which were those that interested me most, and since infantry and sapper are both combat trades, the interview would be foxused on those. Anyhow, im just choppin at the bit to join the infantry so, what the heck?!


----------



## DAA (20 Apr 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> She asked me which were those that interested me most, and since infantry and sapper are both combat trades, the interview would be foxused on those. Anyhow, im just choppin at the bit to join the infantry so, what the heck?!



Study up on both the CF in general and your choices then and good luck on Monday!


----------



## SimonM (20 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Study up on both the CF in general and your choices then and good luck on Monday!



Thanks alot, i appreciate it. Cant wait to be part of the team.


----------



## jwtg (20 Apr 2013)

If I had nickel for every time I post this link, I would retire from the CAF young and rich.

Be sure to look over this guide: http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf

It is an _*EXCELLENT WAY*_ to be ready to go for your interview.

It has also been posted 1345234551 times on these boards, so if you had researched your questions, you would have found it.

It's also the first hit on Google when I search 'CF interview prep.'

Good luck in your interview.


----------



## DAA (20 Apr 2013)

jwtg said:
			
		

> If I had nickel for every time I post this link, I would retire from the CAF young and rich.
> Be sure to look over this guide: http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf
> It is an _*EXCELLENT WAY*_ to be ready to go for your interview.
> It has also been posted 1345234551 times on these boards, so if you had researched your questions, you would have found it.
> ...



I hear you loud and clear and in fact, have been guilty myself of posting this link and or passing it along to people.

But in all reality and based on experience, if this guide was any resemblance to an actual CF Interview, I am sure that 11 RCA would have been "ordered" to pull that from there website long ago.

However, I believe that most people who have read that link have said that it was "somewhat" helpful but not reflective of what they experienced come interview time.


----------



## jwtg (20 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> I hear you loud and clear and in fact, have been guilty myself of posting this link and or passing it along to people.
> 
> But in all reality and based on experience, if this guide was any resemblance to an actual CF Interview, I am sure that 11 RCA would have been "ordered" to pull that from there website long ago.
> 
> However, I believe that most people who have read that link have said that it was "somewhat" helpful but not reflective of what they experienced come interview time.


It's definitely not a step-by-step guide to the CAF interview.  It's a good way to develop answers to potential questions, and to start thinking about ways to present your skills, experiences and qualities. 

Publishing this guide provides no specific details about the CAF interview, but having done one only 3 years ago, I can say that this guide is a valuable tool.  Think of it as a training plan for a fitness test- if an applicant can provide good answers to all the questions in the guide, they'll be in good shape to succeed in their interview, just like if an applicant can perform well in all the tasks listed by a particular fitness regime, they would be in good shape to ace the EXPRES/FORCE tests.

I have no regrets because my interview was successful, but had I read this guide over beforehand, it would have been even more so.

Cheers.


----------



## DAA (20 Apr 2013)

jwtg said:
			
		

> It's definitely not a step-by-step guide to the CAF interview.  It's a good way to develop answers to potential questions, and to start thinking about ways to present your skills, experiences and qualities.
> 
> Publishing this guide provides no specific details about the CAF interview, but having done one only 3 years ago, I can say that this guide is a valuable tool.  Think of it as a training plan for a fitness test- if an applicant can provide good answers to all the questions in the guide, they'll be in good shape to succeed in their interview, just like if an applicant can perform well in all the tasks listed by a particular fitness regime, they would be in good shape to ace the EXPRES/FORCE tests.
> 
> ...



I agree that this is a reasonably good "prep" tool for anyone who will be attending a job interview but keep in mind, that the CF process was recently changed this year and applicants are now subject to the TSD, which forms part of the process, somehow.

But nevertheless, the link is somewhat of a good start in preparing and can't hurt, so long as it's not taken as gospel.


----------



## SimonM (20 Apr 2013)

I think there is a possibility that the interview has changed in the last few years, as they have added a new test to the enlistibg process. Its called the "personality test". I did it last week.


----------



## mariomike (20 Apr 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> I think there is a possibility that the interview has changed in the last few years, as they have added a new test to the enlistibg process. Its called the "personality test".



I believe that is the Canadian Forces Trait Self Descriptive ( TSD ) Personality Inventory previously referred to.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109056.0


----------



## SimonM (20 Apr 2013)

Yep. Thats the one.


----------



## SimonM (29 Apr 2013)

Just to update you guys; i did well on my interview and i was offered a job. I'll be starting BMQ on June 10th. Hell yeah


----------

